# NYC area-2 Siamese boys and 3 hairless girls for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

*Location: New York City area--will deliver
Contact: [email protected]*

*Two Siamese boys and three hairless girls, all 3 1/2 months old, healthy and friendly, are available for adoption.
*
The boys are Siam and Thai. "They are identical except that Siam’s color points are darker." This is Siam:









This is Babe, "one of the 3 almost hairless females. They have some white fuzz that’s a bit heavier on the face, almost like a mask. It’s hard to get a good picture":









"Their health has been excellent. They are very friendly. They could stand to be held more but I just don’t have the time," says Ginny. This was an unexpected birth from a pet shop litter and Ginny has been trying to get them homes ever since. Date of birth: June 4, 2012.

Thank you,
posted for Ginny by Raquel


----------

